
Ask HN: What is the difference b/w WFH, Permanent WFH, Remote Work, Flexible? - itsmefaz
With the latest trend&#x2F;hype&#x2F;evolution in development across the tech culture, what is the difference between all these terms that are floating around.<p>This is in reference to Shopify, Square, Twitter, Facebook&#x27;s recent announcement.<p>Thanks
======
blaser-waffle
Terminology, mostly.

WFH just means you're at home. Usually there is a policy about it, e.g. "only
1 day a week" or "3 days a month" or "with Mgmt approval" etc.

Flexible is just a WFH policy that's a lot more open. I'm 100% remote but my
coworkers are local and are obligated to go into the office at least once a
week, sometimes more for big meetings or sensitive discussions.

Permanent work from home & remote are more or less the same thing. There may
be a contextual difference, depending on if there are expectations that you're
near an office, or if you can just piss-off to Estonia or Indonesia or
wherever. I'm remote, but with a clear expectation that I stay in country,
mostly for security and access reasons.

OTOH, I knew a Swedish dev who rented a VW Van and packed in spare batteries,
a mattress, and good satellite internet, and then worked remotely driving
across Australia -- that's about as remote as it comes.

